# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Оффтоп  >  Фулмембер

## Паттттт

Пожалуйста, сделайте меня фулмембером, чтобы я мог отвечать другим пользователям, пожалуйста.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## thyrex

Если Вы про помощь в разделе Помогите, то сначала нужно пройти обучение

----------


## olejah

А чего себе не помогли?  :Smiley: 

P.S. Переехали в оффтоп

----------


## Паттттт

> Если Вы про помощь в разделе Помогите, то сначала нужно пройти обучение


Мне учиться не надо. Часто легко датьответ. И потом, многие даже не понимают, что такое логи, так почему я не могу им ответить?

----------


## olejah

"Помощь в разделе оказывается только нашими специалистами. Вы имеете право писать сообщения только в своей теме."

Не положено. Все, кто отвечает в разделе проходили подготовку, учились, занимались. Сюда незнакомых, необученных людей не допускают. Это надо принять как данность и спорить тут бесполезно. Но Вы можете подать заявку на вступление в группу Студенты и пройти курс обучения.

----------


## Паттттт

> "Помощь в разделе оказывается только нашими специалистами. Вы имеете право писать сообщения только в своей теме."
> 
> Не положено. Все, кто отвечает в разделе проходили подготовку, учились, занимались. Сюда незнакомых, необученных людей не допускают. Это надо принять как данность и спорить тут бесполезно. Но Вы можете подать заявку на вступление в группу Студенты и пройти курс обучения.


На полноценное обслуживание клиентов у меня нет времени, но часто хочется помочь людям. Ведь вы можете полдня не появлятся в разделе. А люди уже сделали бы логи, а так полдня тупо ждут обьяснения, что такое логи.

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*

Посткрипутм: посмотрите эту тему: "Почему телефон не подключается к компьютеру?" и обьясните человеку про логи

----------


## olejah

Свои минусы есть конечно. Но повтрюсь - мы с Вами не знакомы, а допустить риск в таком серьезном деле мы не можем, заметьте - это не только по отношению к Вам, это общее правило. У этого портала уже есть определенная репутация и свои правила и традиции, тут ничего поделать нельзя. Пользователи должны быть уверены, что им отвечает квалифицированный специалист-консультант. И администрация должна быть уверена во всех, кто отвечает пользователям.

----------


## Паттттт

> Свои минусы есть конечно. Но повтрюсь - мы с Вами не знакомы, а допустить риск в таком серьезном деле мы не можем, заметьте - это не только по отношению к Вам, это общее правило. У этого портала уже есть определенная репутация и свои правила и традиции, тут ничего поделать нельзя. Пользователи должны быть уверены, что им отвечает квалифицированный специалист-консультант. И администрация должна быть уверена во всех, кто отвечает пользователям.


Дабы избежать риска. Наделите меня возможностью писать 1-2 сообщения в одной теме, боле 2-х сообщений нельзя. На одну тему - 2 сообщения. Тогда я и навредить не смогу и помочь смогу!

----------


## миднайт

:Cheesy:  
*Olejah*, Вам все сказал уже по-моему  :Smiley: 
Записывайтесь в студенты  :Smiley:

----------


## olejah

А я кстати бота могу заставить пользователям ссылку давать на правила оформления запроса о помощи  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Паттттт

> *Olejah*, Вам все сказал уже по-моему 
> Записывайтесь в студенты


Ну неужели нельзя ввести ограничения на писанину, и на количество соощений - я не мог давать скрипты и писать более 2-х сообщений в одной теме. И я не наврежу, и людям помогу.

*Добавлено через 39 секунд*




> А я кстати бота могу заставить пользователям ссылку давать на правила оформления запроса о помощи


Это мысь. но не просто ссылку, а и краткое обьяснение

----------


## mrak74

> Дабы избежать риска. Наделите меня возможностью писать 1-2 сообщения в одной теме, боле 2-х сообщений нельзя. На одну тему - 2 сообщения. Тогда я и навредить не смогу и помочь смогу!


 Навредить можно и одним сообщением, даже без умысла, просто ошибиться не специально, человек иногда ошибается. Чернобыль, теплоход Булгария да мало ли еще примеров.

----------


## Паттттт

> А я кстати бота могу заставить пользователям ссылку давать на правила оформления запроса о помощи


Отличная мысль. Только пусть он даёт не просто ссылку, а пишет например так: Для того, чтобы хелперы могли оказать Вам квалифицированную помощь, сделайте пожалуйста логи утилитой AVZ 4.37. Подробнее смотри эту ссылку: Правила (правила - это и есть ссылка). Вот тогда даже самый нубский нуб поймёт, чего от него хотят.
Постскриптум: также боту можно добавить фразу: сделайте лог полного сканирования MBAM
А то часто просят такой лог сделать, причём сразу, а потом только дают скрипты на лечение.

(Это примерные фразы. Просто часто люди, даже когда хелпер выложил ссылку на праила, не видят её или не понимают, что это за ссылка)

----------


## Techno

> Постскриптум: также боту можно добавить фразу: сделайте лог полного сканирования MBAM
> А то часто просят такой лог сделать, причём сразу, а потом только дают скрипты на лечение.


Этот лог не всегда нужен и он запрашивается только тогда, когда в логах АВЗ и hijackthis ничего зловредного не видно, а у пользователя что-то непонятное с системой. 
Для простого рядового пользователя сделать три лога, которые описаны в правилах, это уже достижение. А если мы будем запрашивать сразу 7 логов, которые "вдруг да пригодятся", то пользователи немножко офигеют :Smiley:  (извиняюсь за выражение)

А логи АВЗ и hijackthis запрашиваются всегда. Это некий стандарт принятый на этом форуме (да и не только на этом :Smiley: ). В большинстве случаев их хватает, также они могут подсказать какой еще лог нужен :Smiley: 

*Добавлено через 5 минут*




> А я кстати бота могу заставить пользователям ссылку давать на правила оформления запроса о помощи


А проверять перед этим выложил ли он логи можете его научить? :Smiley:

----------


## Паттттт

> Этот лог не всегда нужен и он запрашивается только тогда, когда в логах АВЗ и hijackthis ничего зловредного не видно, а у пользователя что-то непонятное с системой. 
> Для простого рядового пользователя сделать три лога, которые описаны в правилах, это уже достижение. А если мы будем запрашивать сразу 7 логов, которые "вдруг да пригодятся", то пользователи немножко офигеют (извиняюсь за выражение)
> 
> А логи АВЗ и hijackthis запрашиваются всегда. Это некий стандарт принятый на этом форуме (да и не только на этом). В большинстве случаев их хватает, также они могут подсказать какой еще лог нужен
> 
> *Добавлено через 5 минут*
> 
> 
> А проверять перед этим выложил ли он логи можете его научить?


А зачем проверять? Если логи выложены, то чел. просто проигнорирует сообщение бота, а если не выложены - поймёт, что надо делать.

Отличная мысль. Только пусть он даёт не просто ссылку, а пишет например так: Для того, чтобы хелперы могли оказать Вам квалифицированную помощь, сделайте пожалуйста логи утилитой AVZ 4.37. Подробнее смотри эту ссылку: Правила (правила - это и есть ссылка). Вот тогда даже самый нубский нуб поймёт, чего от него хотят.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*

Ведь вы можете полдня не появлятся в разделе. А люди уже сделали бы логи, а так полдня тупо ждут обьяснения, что такое логи.

*Добавлено через 2 часа 10 минут*

Ап-ап

----------


## olejah

Идея неплоха, попробуем. Сегодня покручу.

----------


## Паттттт

> Идея неплоха, попробуем. Сегодня покручу.


Пробуйте, пожалуйста.

*Добавлено через 3 часа 39 минут*

Большое спасибо! Virusinfo - замечательный проект!

----------


## Info_bot

Я выучил новую фразу  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Паттттт

> Я выучил новую фразу


Отлично! А какую? Напиши сюда, пожалуйста

----------


## Info_bot

... спасибо за обращение на наш форум! 

Удаление вирусов - абсолютно бесплатная услуга на VirusInfo.Info. Хелперы, в самое ближайшее время, ответят на Ваш запрос. Для оказания помощи необходимо предоставить логи сканирования утилитами АВЗ и HiJackThis, подробнее можно прочитать в  правилах оформления запроса о помощи. ...

----------


## Паттттт

Молодчина! Так и пиши! Удачи!

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Паттттт

Всё работает отлично!

----------


## Nikkollo

> ... спасибо за обращение на наш форум! 
> 
> Удаление вирусов - абсолютно бесплатная услуга на VirusInfo.Info. Хелперы, в самое ближайшее время, ответят на Ваш запрос. Для оказания помощи необходимо предоставить логи сканирования утилитами АВЗ и HiJackThis, подробнее можно прочитать в  правилах оформления запроса о помощи. ...


Рацпредложение - ссылку на правила сделать жирным красным шрифтом.  :Smiley:

----------


## olejah

Серьезно есть надобность? Думаю красный слишком будет. Можно просто жирным сделать.

----------


## Паттттт

> Серьезно есть надобность? Думаю красный слишком будет. Можно просто жирным сделать.


Жирным - очень жирным. Но уже видно, что всё отлично работает!

----------


## Nikkollo

> Серьезно есть надобность? Думаю красный слишком будет. Можно просто жирным сделать.


Вчера утром и сегодня утром сложилось впечатление, что пользователи понимают, что это бот (который изначально был попрошайкой) и не вчитываются в его сообщение...
Они ждут ответа живого хелпера, который первым делом их ткнет носом в правила, если нет логов.
Наверное и жирность и краснота тоже со временем примелькаются...  :Smiley: 

Мдя... наверное плохое рацпредложение, но, думаю, попробовать стоит...

----------


## Паттттт

> Вчера утром и сегодня утром сложилось впечатление, что пользователи понимают, что это бот (который изначально был попрошайкой) и не вчитываются в его сообщение...
> Они ждут ответа живого хелпера, который первым делом их ткнет носом в правила, если нет логов.
> Наверное и жирность и краснота тоже со временем примелькаются... 
> 
> Мдя... наверное плохое рацпредложение, но, думаю, попробовать стоит...


Ну не надо так. Я смотрю многие читают бота и выполнют правила.

Я бы посоветовал переименовать бота, например IVAN
Тогда не будет так бросаться в глаза, что это бот.

----------


## Techno

> Они ждут ответа живого хелпера, который первым делом их ткнет носом в правила, если нет логов.


+1 :Smiley:

----------


## Паттттт

> +1


Так переименуйте бота, чтобы он назывался не info-bot а например Ivan
Тогда люди будут думать, чт это хелпер поначалу и лишь прочитав его пойму, что это бот, но также и поймут про логи.

Но и сейчас много людей всё же читает бота и сразу делает логи. Если надо, могу ссылки на темы дать, где бот помог.

----------


## Никита Соловьев

Господа. Всё же это бот, и название его Info bot. Всё работает отлично, давайте не будем строить пирамид.

----------


## Паттттт

Ну я согласен. Всё же прописка правил в боте действует. Но можно и переименовать бота, чтобы больше игроков читали его, а не игнорировали.

----------


## Никита Соловьев

игроков? Вы точно не перепутали нас с форумом игры "поле чудес"?

----------


## Паттттт

*Nephilim*,
Форумчан.

----------


## regist

> Я выучил новую фразу


похоже выучил ещё одну, забыв старые  :Smiley: ))))



> Hello romign, welcome aboard. Enjoy your visits.


тема http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=112653

----------


## Паттттт

Всё Супер!

----------


## Паттттт

Спустя несколько лет могу с улыбкой на лице и радостью на душе заявить, что результат *ПРЕВЗОШЁЛ ВСЕ ОЖИДАНИЯ!*

----------

